# Site Running Slow ??



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Is this forum running at a snails pace or do I have to upgrade the RAM in my PC? All other sites I visit are fine but the TT forum page is virtually locked up the time it takes to open posts, scroll etc etc, is it a site/server problem ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No probs here, Forum speed fine, allday.
H.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Fine here too


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep runing same speed as ever


----------



## souvlaki (Jan 30, 2009)

It works just fine for me


----------

